# zodat + grammatica



## cyaxares_died

Hoe is mij zin juist?
"Ben je vandag thuis zodat ik kan komen de boeken aan te kijken?"?

of "zodat ik de boeken kan komen aankijken?"?

Of misschien toch anders?


----------



## Joannes

You need the second word order with another verb:

*Ben je vandaag thuis zodat ik de boeken kan komen bekijken?*


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



cyaxares_died said:


> Hoe is mij zin juist?
> "Ben je vandag thuis zodat ik kan komen de boeken aan te kijken?"?


First of all, I completely agree with Joannes and I find his suggestion better than the one below.

Secondly, I have the impression that Cyares_died's first sentence lacks 'om':
_Ben je vandaag thuis zodat ik kan komen *om* de boeken te bekijken.

_
Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## tandwiel

Eigenlijk dien je hier het corecte "opdat" te gebruiken
Zodat is een woord duidt op een vervolg van een actie.
Opdat slaat meer op een vervolg in de toekomst.

Maar in de gesproken taal wordt "opdat" nauwelijks gebruikt. Ik zoek dus eigenlijk spijkers op laag water.


----------



## Grytolle

"zodat" is correct, "opdat" is fout.

"Zodat" duidt aan dat de actant zelf niet bij machte is de situatie te beïnvloeden, terwijl "opdat" het tegenovergestelde betekent. Dit werd mij verteld tijdens een grammaticales anderhalf jaar geleden; sindsdien heb ik het woord nooit gezien


----------



## Mimi2005

Ik ben het met Tandwiel eens : opdat is correcter.
Zodat is consecutief: je geeft er mee aan, dat wat in de bijzin genoemd wordt, een gevolg is.
Opdat is een optatief, waarmee je aangeeft dat je hoopt, dat wat in de bijzin gaat komen, zal gaan/kunnen gebeuren.
In de getoonde zin lijkt het me waarschijnlijk dat je hoopt dat je de boeken kan bekijken.

Opdat is een erg nuttig woord, dat helaas steeds meer in onbruik raakt.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



Mimi2005 said:


> Opdat is een erg nuttig woord, dat helaas steeds meer in onbruik raakt.


Wat mij dan weer een eufemisme lijkt voor 'wordt niet in de moderne spreektaal en amper in de moderne schrijftaal gebruikt'.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------

